# Adorable baby munchkins in the midwest



## Grawrisher

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...loads/2014-12/20141216_223540_zpsur3yvmkn.jpg
These adorable baby munchkins were born November 22nd 

O n January 3rd these babies and I will be driving from the western part of South Dakota to colorado springs and 9 babies still need homes! 3 girls left and 6 boys please let me know if interested so that we can come up with a place to meet all the babies are adorable and just a little quirky


----------



## ponderosa

Awwww!


----------



## FallDeere

Goodness, they're so cute and I'm about to be in the market for a pair of boys. <3 I wish I could take a few, but I'm afraid I'm not quite in a position to yet.  I'll talk to my family, though. 

I don't suppose you would be able to come a bit closer to Texas than Colorado Springs? I mean, it's highly unlikely I can convince my family that we're ready for two new babies (we're about to remodel our house so my current rats have a room to free-range in and planned to wait until after that to get more), but my sister has her heart set on getting a fawn boy and those fawns are stinkin' adorable. <3


----------



## Grawrisher

Ummmm...what area of Texas? My cousin who I'm going to see has family in Texas so I can see if they're going there anytime soon


----------



## FallDeere

I'm near the DFW area, but (should I convince my family) anywhere within five to six hour trip from here would be doable. Like somewhere in or near the Texas panhandle.

I did just discuss with my family though, and would take a lot of convincing to get them on board with getting two boys so soon. Possible, but don't make any plans for us yet. I'll work on them, but even I'm not 100% sure getting rats yet would be a good idea. I just saw those fawns and thought of my sister, who has been raving about wanting a fawn rat for herself (I would take care of it since she can't, being medically fragile, but she would pay for its food, neuter, etc, and he'd stay with my rats).

I hope you're able to find them all awesome homes. <3 I'll continue to discuss with my family and let you know, but again... very unlikely.


----------



## Grawrisher

Apparently the soonest they're even going is June and they likely wouldn't have room


----------



## FallDeere

Oh, well. It's probably not meant to be then.  Best of luck finding them homes!


----------



## erinsweeney

Where in the midwest? I live in NE ohio and currently looking to rescue a female. It's a stretch, but maybe if you're further east than me I'd be on the way...?


----------



## Grawrisher

I'm in south dakota :/


----------



## Grawrisher

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141223_235147_zpskoaxvafo.jpg
The 3 females in need of homes
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141223_235228_zpsymfklf0o.jpg


----------



## Jaurefamily13

I live in Denver and we are rescuing rats! I'd love to take a few  we would live them!


----------



## Jaurefamily13

Just talked it over with my husband, if they are available we will take  let me know ASAP!


----------



## Grawrisher

Jaurefamily13 said:


> Just talked it over with my husband, if they are available we will take  let me know ASAP!


I have those 3 girls and 6 boys still looking for homes..how many and what gender were you looking to take in?


----------



## Grawrisher

These are the boys

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141225_013448_zps41mp7ul1.jpg


----------



## Jaurefamily13

Aww! We can take in 4 boys.


----------



## Grawrisher

Oh that's fantastic! We will be driving down the night of the second/morning of the third


----------



## Jaurefamily13

Ok text or call 720 314 0123 :smiley: very excited!!


----------



## Grawrisher

Ok! I'll do that as it gets closer


----------



## kksrats

I really wish I could justify a trip up there. It's such a long drive though >.<


----------



## Grawrisher

kksrats said:


> I really wish I could justify a trip up there. It's such a long drive though >.<


Remind me again where you're located?


----------



## kksrats

El Paso...it's like an 8 hour drive from CO


----------



## Grawrisher

Yeah that is pretty far...and I don't even know anyone headed that way anytime soon..


----------



## kksrats

Yeah  no one comes to EP and I don't blame them


----------



## Grawrisher

I know that feeling


----------



## Grawrisher

Taking the munchkins on the road tonight! Message me if interested 3 girls and 2 boys still need homes!


----------

